# Hello from Manchester!



## mus-muris (Nov 9, 2010)

Yes, another Mancunian, apologies. I'm a friend of "Whenthecatsaway" who lead me to this site, so thank you to her  
I've kept mice for about 8 years now and can't think of better rodent pets to have, i think they're a lovely happy medium between hamsters, gerbils, rats etc. So much personality and so much fun 
I currently have 12 mice, 8 females and 4 males.










This being the current set up, however, there are more, smaller vivarium's on the way  my dad makes them, and for this i love him! 

About 6 months ago i bred from one of my females Natty










and at that point, my only male Moose










I got a beautiful litter of 9










but unfortunately recently two of the pups from the litter (Ziggy and Bambi) have died 
Thus resulting in my friend giving me her mouse Hudini who she thought was a girl but discovered was a boy and couldn't keep him. He's a gorgeous little thing and i get him out as often as possible to get him tame.

I hope to breed again soon when i have the new vivariums, until then i'd love some feedback! all is welcome 

s&g xxxx


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Nov 9, 2010)

Oh hi there  Just to save me texting you Netsky's belly is filling out her waistline. if she/they start getting rounder by the end of the week we may have 2 new litters


----------



## mus-muris (Nov 9, 2010)

hurray! i'm so excited  
i need these new vivs asap!xxx


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Nov 9, 2010)

you could always do Tubs to see you through? god i wish we wernt both poorly! i may take you up on the offer of that small tank. two preggerz mice and only one suitable tank here isnt gonna go very well  Ive just found a small cut on gabbles' chin  good job i seperated M&J from N&G when i did! xxx


----------



## mus-muris (Nov 9, 2010)

Deffo! If we can make it to eachother tonight, (coz it's SO far) then we'll swap Monkey and Jess and five you Ophelia and Desdemona, they'll defo give you no trouble.
But yeah that tanks yours for whenever you want it, it served me very well when Natty was pregnant.
And yeah i was thinking about tubs a while back but i just came to the conclusion that i'd feel like i was putting my mice in a chest of drawes  i just love vivariums, i think they look really neat, the mice like them, theyre easy to clean, plus dad can make them  aha xxxx


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Nov 9, 2010)

hha! Love your Dad  I'll see what i can do. and yeah if i get that viv at the same time as the swap i think ill put moo with gabs and poo with netsky and looooots of toys  But when it gets close to baba time i think i will have the momas alone just incase of nomming problems! D: xxx


----------



## mus-muris (Nov 9, 2010)

nomming problems...love it. 
i've just sent him out to the garage to do some measurements  his christmas presents this year are going to be something special! if we cant do tonight no worries we can do another day when we're both not dying! i honestly would walk down but ive got that flu where being outside in cold air is like physical pain  it's horriddd!xxx


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Nov 9, 2010)

yeah my chest gets bad in cold air! FML! i hate having asthma  xxx


----------



## mus-muris (Nov 9, 2010)

we are so unhealthy D:
xxx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## mus-muris (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you!  gorgeous mouse on your avatar btw <3xxx


----------

